# Other Pythons > Blood Pythons >  What Substrate do you use for your Blood python Snakes?

## TexasCowboy1979

Please let me know what you use for the bottom of your Blood Python setups... 

Example:

Grass, Newspaper, Aspen Snake Bedding, Dirt, Wood Chips, ect..

Im currently useing Aspen Snake Bedding.

----------


## 2kdime

Ive got mine on paper right now.....

Trying out ASpen and Pine at the moment too

----------


## Tikall

Newspaper working perfectly here.

----------


## anthonym

Pine currently. My neonate bloods especially love to burrow in the pine and hide waiting to attack!  :Smile:

----------


## TexasCowboy1979

> Pine currently. My neonate bloods especially love to burrow in the pine and hide waiting to attack!


I know that the bloods love to burry, but they never seem to burry in the warm side and Im afraid they will get sick and Die like my last Blood. At least my ball pythons move around from warm to cool, but not the blood I had. So now with the new bloods, I think I wanna try newspaper. As Far as privacy... the snakes are in the Incubator room. Its not cold and its not hot or warm. Nobody but I go in that room 3 times a day to feed the baby parrots. So, Lets see.

----------


## cmz1234

Newspaper.  :Very Happy:  I've been thinking about switching to cypress or soil. Had my first shed. Not a complete shed, but no issues with shed not coming off.  :Very Happy:

----------


## FIREball

I started with paper but have been using a cypress blend for close to 5 months now and love it

----------


## Kara

We've used a variety of substrates over the years, and kraft paper always seems to be incorporated somehow.   We've been experimenting with coarse-grade aspen chips for the past 6 months, with very, very good results.  Paper is laid over the aspen so our snakes can lay beneath it, and we have happy bloods & short-tails that eat, shed & breed like clockwork.   They're all housed in Animal Plastics racks, in climate-controlled rooms.  

HTH!

K~

----------


## Kara

> I know that the bloods love to burry, but they never seem to burry in the warm side and Im afraid they will get sick and Die like my last Blood. At least my ball pythons move around from warm to cool, but not the blood I had. So now with the new bloods, I think I wanna try newspaper. As Far as privacy... the snakes are in the Incubator room. Its not cold and its not hot or warm. Nobody but I go in that room 3 times a day to feed the baby parrots. So, Lets see.


How hot is your hot side?  Bloods don't like to be too warm & thrive at ambient temps of 80-82 w/o a hotspot at all.   If your bloods are already in your incubator room, that may be warm enough for them as it is, without additional heating.  How warm is the incubator room?

Also, what kind of parrots?  :Smile:

----------


## momoo831

i use this..

----------


## pedipalps

Newspaper works for me.

----------


## Ham

I use Cypress Mulch as it holds moisture well, and is very mold resistant.

I have also heard alot of theories about pine being toxic to reptiles, though I cannot find definitive articles on this, here is one article I did find but it is a little vague.
http://www.anapsid.org/cedar2.html

----------


## 2kdime

With kiln dried pine and plenty of people reporting many many years of use with it with no ill effects.....

And with no ill effects here.....

Id say its safe in my eyes

Thugh I like aspen better anyways

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

I use Cypress and I like it never really tried anything else aside from that and news paper when my blood was younger/smaller

----------


## m00kfu

Another fan of cypress here.  :Good Job:

----------


## muddoc

Cypress, although, I hate the Cypress dust I get in my nose when I am cleanning.  The snakes seems to like it.

----------


## AkHerps

Newspaper for my young blood works good for him  :Smile:

----------


## cmz1234

> I hate the Cypress dust...


Yeah I hate the dust too. I've noticed that my blood's nose gets clogged up with dust. So I've had to clean them out a few times. I put the cypress in a small box and then shook it up so all the dust and smaller cypress particles would sink to the bottom then put the larger pieces back in her cage. I don't know if this is the issue with her nose being clogged up.

I've used newspaper before, but I like using mulch. Should I mix the mulch with soil or use another substrate?

----------


## Ham

I have noticed crap in my bloods nostrils before as well, it looks like little twigs stuck in there, I have pulled them out very gently with tweezers, man the snakes hate that, lol...  But it looked almost like a dried mix of cypress dust and mayble a little snake snot...

----------


## cmz1234

yeah same here. in order to remove it, I gave her a warm bath then pulled it out. I removed 90% of the small cypress pieces. I really hope this works. I've read you can use soil as a base then add mulch on top. She loves to borrow so I really don't want to use a thin layer of substrate. I'm worried if I use soil that'll get in her nose too.

----------

